# Whats wrong with my wife



## Mr Hyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Why would my wife do these things if she really loves me?

"What do woman get out of playing mind games?"

We have had marriage problems for years?

She left a few years ago we had a blow out and kissed another married man while she was gone?

Recently she told me about a male friend on facebook who she talks to, she said she crossed the line with him and talked about our marriage?

She said he's nice and made her feel good, but that I should not worry he's just a good friend, who she told on a message she wrote that I saw...she told him "I love u" and he said diddo?

Do you think it's normal for my wife to tell another man who she talks to on facebook in another state "I love u"?

She said that's nothing, that's the way her friends are on facebook?

She has told me off and on that she leaving that our marriage is boring and that the marriage is not good?

Now she wants to get a job at night as a ****tail waitress?

Lately in bed shes wants to watch porno's while having a good time, what's that all about?

Now she's all mad. She said I am acting different, yesterday I was busy and did not interact with her that much, she said you did not touch me or kiss me today why?

She said I am trying to withdrawal my emotions from the marriage crazy?

I have noticed lately that my wife really needs a lot of attention if not she get's really upset and hurt?

Now she wants me to put a lot of pics of her on my facebook?

Why would a very sexy woman feel this way about herself?

She seems to be really insecure with herself what would cause this?

My wife seems to really be playing mind games?

Why would my wife stay in a marriage that she does not like?

Why is she trying to make me think she really wants to be in the marriage?

Why does she play childish games


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Tell her she can't speak to him again. Saying I love you is unacceptable.

Watch pornos with her, treat her well, be affectionate and put pics of her on FB. What is the harm? 

Draw some boundaries and then pay her some attention.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Give her love, security and attention.
Shouldn't it be your duty as a husband?
After you have done your duty and your wife cheated, then you can rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Think that may be your wife in the pic above


----------

